# Please educate me on Port Wine



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

So, a month ago, I stop and buy a bottle of port wine to enjoy with some cigars and my buddy. All I hear is that port wine goes great with cigars. Well, I bought a 25 bottle that the guy at the store reccomended to me. It was sweeeeeeeeeet. yuk. I had one glass, and went back to whiskey. So, are there dry port wines? What is a good port that pairs well with cigars?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

port is waaaay to sweet for my tastes too...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

If you don't like sweet wine, port probably isn't for you. The tawny varieties are usually a little drier than the ruby varieties, but still pretty sweet. Port is made by introducing a shot of brandy into the wine mix before fermentation is complete. The extra alcohol stops the fermentation process, which leaves more sugar unfermented, resulting in a sweeter product. Sweet by design. I like it, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Ahhh haaa. Thanks for the explanation. I guess port is not for me.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

At herfs I've hosted and attended, Tawney Port seems the more popular, but I prefer the red or Ruby Ports. A couple of my favs are Graham's Six Grapes, Sandeman Founders Reserve, Fonseca Bin No. 27, and Warre's Warrior Special Reserve Port. Noting fancy but nice and under $20. Port is very sweet and should be sipped very slowly. The sweetness pairs well with fuller bodied cigars as it can overpower a milder smoke. If you like to cook, ruby port also makes an outstanding addition to red sauces, venison, and beef. Also, the type of glass used for drinking does makes a difference...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It's nasty.


/education


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

It does take somewhat of a "sweet-tooth" and is an acquired taste of sorts. Definitely a "once in a while" type thing. I cook with it mostly.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I really like Taylor Fladgate tawny porto (by trade law, porto indicates that it is produced in Portugal, as opposed to port, which is produced by the same process, but not in Portugal). Not the stuff with the age listed on the label - I'm scared to try that; I might like it. I pay $11.00 - $15.00 a bottle.

And +1 on the small sips - this really makes a difference.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I like sipping on Port when having certain cigars.
A good port will bring out any hints of sweetness and/or raisin aspects of a cigar.
I personnally like have Port with Anejo's and aged Opus. Not too bad with Padron's either.

Ones that aren't good with port....Diesel, partagas blacks, oliva's (maybe the V would be okay) as they have a different sweetnes that is more chocolately.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's nasty.
> 
> /education


Agreed.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's nasty.
> 
> /education


Thanks for the education. LMAO


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, if I ever buy another bottle of port, it will be used for cooking. Great idea by the way. Maybe thats what Ill do with whats left. I will stick to m dry reds and whiskey, and now, scotch. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Swany said:


> Thanks for the education. LMAO


I do what I can to help the community here.


----------

